# Darkside of the moon



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Wanted to get some pics of the blood moon, when it was full and bright decent shots, when the transformation was happening the the part that was supposed to be red was dark, what did i do wrong? Canon 70D, 100-400L,125 shutter, 100 iso, between f8-f9


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

First time shooting the moon, manual, manual focus, stayed to watch it was beautiful but didn't get the shot i desired.:hairout:


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

*Shoot the Moon?*

I did the same!! I was shooting with our Canon 7d, 70-200 f2.8 L on a tripod. The full moon before the eclipse did ok but during the full eclipse I could not get an image of the moon. I'm still trying to find out what I should have done. We have till October to figure it out I think????


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

lol, thats funny:spineyes: the latter part of the response, Oct. nice


----------



## papa john (Nov 17, 2011)

*Shoot the moon!!!*

This is one I got before the eclipse got too dark. I cropped it and sharpened it a bit in elements 10. :cheers:


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

what settings did you use PJ?


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Despite my best intentions, and actually ideal location during the eclipse (Bandera) I actually slept through the whole dang thing!sad3sm:headknock

But here is a link that may help solve some problems come October, some pretty awesome shots here! 
http://digital-photography-school.com/13-images-weeks-lunar-eclipse-blood-moon/

Every time I think I'm starting to get half way decent with my camera and processing, I find something on the net that just keeps on setting the goal higher and higher! lol


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

thx shaky


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

I think but not sure, that the moon color to dark sky contrast would not allow a good focus acquisition. I looked at some shots on the weather channel site and I didn't think they were to good either. I just deleted what I had. I did have a good visual with the naked eye,maybe a bit of atmospheric overcast but not much.

dick


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

thx


----------



## Spiritinthesky (Apr 21, 2014)

Wow! Those moon pics are amazing. Good work!


----------

